#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍騎士契約

## 亮羽

相信各位一定看過許多有龍的小說吧
不知道各位會不會覺得騎士好像總是扮演累贅的角色
但也有人認為龍和騎士之間是互相需要的
各位覺得呢?
會想和人訂契約嗎?
又會和什麼樣的人訂契約呢?
或著說，什麼原因會讓你願意和他訂契約呢?
因為他長的很帥?因為他把你打敗了?
再深入一點
假如你自己可以決定要給他多少力量，你願意給多少?
強大的魔力?強大的肉體?還是乾脆讓他擁有變成龍人的能力?
給太多好像不太好
給太少又好像只是增加一個累贅而已
再假如給的那部份會永久失去
除非騎士死了才能拿回來，你又願意給多少?
再來
龍騎士契約既然是契約
總要有些回報吧
各位一定不希望像清朝一樣定不平等條約吧
很多小說都忽略了這一點
很多小說主角都跟龍拿了一堆奇奇怪怪的力量
龍呢?好像什麼都沒拿到
各位希望得到怎樣的回報呢?
強大的魔力?
不可能
強大的肉體?
更不可能
錢?
龍好像是躺在金堆上睡的
錢絕對不缺
ㄜ.....不對
搞不好龍腳底下那ㄧ堆金子就是跟一大堆騎士訂契約賺來的
待在家裡當宅龍錢就會自動送上來
感覺好讚
原來龍天生就有賺錢能力

離題了...
拉回來

接下來是商標問題(還在賺錢的美夢中)
各位想用什麼表示他和你訂了契約呢?
把額頭上的鱗片貼到他手臂上?
在手心畫圈圈?
還是乾脆把他變龍人?(這個我喜歡)
當然各位也可以用一句精簡的話回答以上這些問題
「我不想訂」
最後一個問題
讓我們反過來想
假如各位希望一條龍和你訂契約
你會怎麼做?
引用九把刀名言「想當英雄，就拿出像樣的東西來!」
面對一條龍，各位會拿出什麼像樣的東西呢?

----------


## 雷德托爾

這是個好問題 問得不錯

會和人類騎士訂契約的龍大約有以下幾種可能

第一當然是為了保命
通常只有持有讓龍致命的武器的騎士
才有可能另龍提出以自由為條件交換得以保命

第二和第三是好奇和戀愛
這兩種行為出現在母龍較多(母龍對於其他生物的好奇心高於公龍)
就好比有喜歡龍的人類 當然也有喜歡人類的龍
多半於人類曾經在龍年幼時救過或幫助過她
長大後的母龍願意回報他們
(大多數母龍與人類相處都是犧牲自己的悲劇收場)

第四是為了使命
有些龍 他們的存在是為了讓世人或龍族得以安祥度日
必須與人類共同達成而與人類相處在ㄧ起

第五是為了享樂
心機重的龍便會如此
借由和人類訂契約 並且進ㄧ步去控制這個人類或是整個族群 
去干涉他們 從中破壞 使他們的秩序混亂
這種行為多半是"好玩" 
讓龍不必動用龍息便可輕易摧毀ㄧ個人族群或國家


再來我們談論契約的部份

龍會給予人類ㄧ些力量多半是為了維持契約生效
大部分契約對龍最不利的便是和人類共生死
如果訂契約的人類死了 龍也會跟著死亡
這被迫龍必須儘可能不要讓對方死掉
當然就必須將自己長壽的生命分一點給他
增強他的力量 讓他不容易被打死
還要時時刻刻保護他 
也就不得不把自己變成人類 在他身邊當保鑣

付出這麼多 唯一得到的回報就只是能苟延殘喘的活著..=3=


談到訂契約
自然就要交給對方ㄧ樣信物
把額頭上的鱗片貼到對方手臂上
就好像黏一塊頭皮削在他身上ㄧ樣
看人類炫耀身上有塊龍的頭皮削的蠢樣真好笑

另ㄧ種就是在人類身上烙印或簽名
人類還會很HIGH的認為這是什麼利害的咒文或圖騰


說不訂的下場大多是ㄧ命嗚呼囉
死前有個活命的機會 看你要定不訂呢?


要我拿出什麼樣的東西?
當然是我最深沉的愛囉~
只要有龍(我只接受母龍)和我訂契約
我ㄧ定會好好愛她的wwwwwwwww

----------


## 闇月之風

訂契約啊....
有可能就像雷德說的一樣
也可能是以外...比如被金錢收買(這可能嗎?)
不然就是類似的,被壓倒性的壓制(啥),不得已才訂下契約的
不過有那種徒手就壓制龍族的人類嗎??

有好感的就例外了(爆

契約物嗎...有很多種的說
給鱗片?...或著拿一塊上面刻著類似魔法陣的圖騰?

在不然就是...行召喚方式...騎士的龍可以自己隨心所預召換出來或者召回...
(謎:這平衡差太多了吧..)
(我:但是我自創組織的七大賢者與領主都是這樣子的耶...)
(謎:...懶的說了)

至於當面對面的時候要拿出什麼...

我什麼都拿不出,但是我有超高段的究極黑暗魔法!(轟飛
(謎:這是兩回子的事吧!!)

----------


## 亮羽

喔~~~
史上第一次被別人回文
好感動啊
to雷德
感謝你歸類的可能
我還有想到別的喔
等等下面再說
to闇月
召喚?
這個我喜歡!
不過好像有點妨害到龍的自由權和隱私權
比如洗澡洗到一半被送走




打完文章後才發現我忘了說我的想法
會想和人訂契約嗎?
我覺得這就像談戀愛一樣要靠緣份和感覺
這牽涉到下一個問題
什麼原因會讓你願意和他訂契約?
因為他值得尊敬
他或許長的不帥
他或許不怎麼強
甚至就算他只是個累贅
但他值得
值得我尊敬
如果真的有緣遇上一個像九把刀說的一樣有屬於英雄的浩然正氣的人
如果真的有緣遇上一個有勇氣作出值得我尊敬的事的人
我願意和他訂契約
或是命運給我暗示
比如......
我早上起床看見3隻鴿子停在外面
它們看見我就馬上飛走
停在我ㄧ位人類朋友的屋頂上
就好像命運在告訴我和他訂契約就能帶來和平
喜歡嗎?
再更扯一點
他也剛好從家門走出
鴿子又飛走了
他也看著鴿子飛走
又很巧的朝我飛來
然後被我ㄧ口吃了(煞風景)
至於回報…
母龍的電話
100萬的薪水
我覺得如果他能守著那些值得尊敬的事
對我來說就是不錯的回報了
接下來是商標信物問題
「把額頭上的鱗片貼到他手臂上」這個小說「不殺」用過了
「在手心畫圈圈」著個「龍騎士」用過了
所以把他變龍人吧!(笑)(還是這個....)

假如我希望一條龍和我訂契約
我會盡力取得好感
至於要不要.....就看緣分吧

----------


## DDdragon

其實這個問題曾經一直被我想過~

也有發過差不多的文~  後來再一天想通了???

或許就像是信仰一樣的東西吧

有人相信神~ 有人相信魔~

~自然也有人相信龍~

而在一些狀況中~ 龍騎士 變成了類似信徒的存在~

但這裡又可以分像你所講的摟~  

與龍是平行般的存在

與龍是高低差的存在

到底是哪種~ 決定權往往不太可能是從"龍"的視角出發吧

所以最基本的就是從騎士的方向去想這個問題了

因為龍族為了守護某部分了領域~ 而騎士?? 跟龍擁有同樣的想法時

這時候~ 信仰~ 契約就可以達成

所以騎士往往也不單單是人類而已~  也可以是其他的種族~ 甚至是龍族自己


當然有守護就有破壞 這是相當的~ 

所以也有為了統治  稱霸  投靠龍的騎士

這跟成為魔王其實差不多~對像不一樣罷了~

但總是圍繞著兩個字~  信仰 ~

而最特殊的狀況是................


那條龍本身需要一個代理身分  這種想法就會跳脫剛剛講的

變成一種分身的存在~ 或者只是單純被利用而已

又是一連串可歌可泣的故事

而且~ 要跟自己以外的種族溝通~ 找一個代理是最快的~ 也最好用

用完就算了~~~   然後那條龍也應該活不久才對 = = 通常都會被幹掉XD

如此這般摟~  你是哪一種呢???

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

呵呵~如果我是龍的話，那當然不要囉!
沒啥好處，而且多了一個累贅
當然，除非是為了好好玩他活下去
不然是不會簽訂和平條約龍騎士契約的

如果我是龍騎士的話
呵呵~好康誰不要  :Laughing:  
當然就是接受啦!YA!世界真美好

----------


## 神無

契約嗎...
各種龍訂下契約的方式都會不一樣
至於回報 就看個人的想法
若龍要回報我
強大的魔力  我不想要
強大的肉體  我更不想要
我不會想要牠的任何能力
我只要牠當我的朋友
互相扶持  當然也可能會有爭吵
人都有缺點  龍也有
相對的人與龍也都有優點
這些優缺點可能會互補
可能也不會
對我而言   龍是朋友
互相扶持的朋友
我並不會為了 好奇 保命 享樂等等的事情而接近他
至於使命跟戀愛呢...就不一定了

----------


## 野狼1991

看到這篇,首先我要先推一下這陣子很迷的書"*戰龍無畏"*

裡面有訴說人與龍的互動,但沒有契約制
也有說到一些人們"認為很公平但不平等"的問題...當時我深思好久XD"

我是覺得契約對龍而言是很吃虧的(每看這種龍騎士小說,心中就會感嘆一下
而且或許是小說常說的那樣,我已經把龍定位於"崇高"."智慧"的代表了

在扯回來,
"戰龍無畏"中,主角龍-無畏,是一隻很聰明很有思想的中國龍(甚至有反人類社會思維),但與他的隊長的互動(想像成契約吧)那我能理解*龍與人訂契約最重要是感情吧*
*在"戰龍無畏"中,我看見了人與龍間有那真摯的情誼阿!!(激動*
害我好想跟龍當朋友.談戀愛喔(嘆

雖然在所謂的龍騎士小說,龍可能是因為戀愛或責任而定,但我認為那是*人會了自我私慾而對龍所加諸的"束縛"*


其實感覺說不到重點,但以上XDDD"

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

> 相信各位一定看過許多有龍的小說吧
> 不知道各位會不會覺得騎士好像總是扮演累贅的角色
> 但也有人認為龍和騎士之間是互相需要的
> 各位覺得呢?


是命運...是賀加涅斯跟優比涅的惡作劇 是魔法之秋(離題




> 會想和人訂契約嗎?


基本上 不想 為什麼要跟那些有的沒的牽扯上勒(炸)




> 又會和什麼樣的人訂契約呢?


兩個字......... 身為龍魂使的 正 妹(喂)

好啦 帥氣的虎獸人也OK滴(詳見簽名檔) 不過是不同的契約(咦)

不過 只要有龍魂使的血統 就有機會...(啥)(詳見龍族小說設定)




> 或著說，什麼原因會讓你願意和他訂契約呢?因為他長的很帥?因為他把你打敗了?


或是有善良純真+正義感的龍魂使少女(啥鬼) 因為她感動了我(老梗)





> 再深入一點
> 假如你自己可以決定要給他多少力量，你願意給多少?強大的魔力?強大的肉體?還是乾脆讓他擁有變成龍人的能力?


在我自己寫的小說中

是把自己的身體當生命容器借給她 讓她成為不老不死的巫妖

也把瑪那借給她讓她可以使用強力魔法和擁有再生能力

(其實也是為了自己 因為契約中的龍魂使一旦死掉龍也會體驗死亡 雖然不會真的死但是精神上會遭受極大痛苦)






> 給太多好像不太好
> 給太少又好像只是增加一個累贅而已
> 再假如給的那部份會永久失去
> 除非騎士死了才能拿回來，你又願意給多少?


我的情況...好像是拿不回來沒錯啊(炸)






> 再來
> 龍騎士契約既然是契約
> 總要有些回報吧
> 各位一定不希望像清朝一樣定不平等條約吧
> 很多小說都忽略了這一點
> 很多小說主角都跟龍拿了一堆奇奇怪怪的力量
> 龍呢?好像什麼都沒拿到
> 各位希望得到怎樣的回報呢?
> 強大的魔力?
> ...



在我的情況下她不算龍騎士啦 她是龍騎巫妖(遭巴)

回報就是 我不用再被命運擺佈換龍魂使 並且永遠不用體驗死亡





> 接下來是商標問題(還在賺錢的美夢中)
> 各位想用什麼表示他和你訂了契約呢?
> 把額頭上的鱗片貼到他手臂上?
> 在手心畫圈圈?
> 還是乾脆把他變龍人?(這個我喜歡)
> 當然各位也可以用一句精簡的話回答以上這些問題
> 「我不想訂」


她手上有一把以我的樣貌做成杖頭的魔杖

的確也是拿我身上的材料做的

一點點血和鱗粉 加上密銀奧金 委託光之塔的魔法工匠做的





> 最後一個問題
> 讓我們反過來想
> 假如各位希望一條龍和你訂契約
> 你會怎麼做?
> 引用九把刀名言「想當英雄，就拿出像樣的東西來!」
> 面對一條龍，各位會拿出什麼像樣的東西呢?



用正義和善良又寂寞的少女之心迷惑牠!!(啥

加上人品爆發本來就帶有龍魂使的血統(炸

----------


## 狩影

> 蒼天的洛爾:
> 是命運...是賀加涅斯跟優比涅的惡作劇 是魔法之秋(離題


是龍族ㄟ
那本說還真不錯

如果要我來說的話
"一生"
因為龍基本都是一尾(數量詞怪怪ㄉ
所以是太閒才與人立約
所以人要把一生來給龍來玩弄(嗨嗨

----------


## 龍羅炎

龍騎士的契約阿...

多半是龍看上了看上或認同了那個騎士吧?

要不然就是騎士要借用龍的力量來做什麼事吧~~~

總之，龍還是會看對象的~~~

----------

